# News: BMW will Outsource Vehicle Processing at Port of Hueneme



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

hayden said:


> She added that Amports' salaries will be comparable with BMW, based on the information she has gathered.
> ...
> The decision to outsource was made "to increase our effectiveness and efficiencies," King said.
> 
> Asked if it was a money-saving decision, she said: "No, I wouldn't say that it's a money saving move. It's being more efficient and effective. It's not all about the money. As a company you want to have the right fit in terms of your employees, process and protocol, and it's just time that we take a look at all that."


uhhh huuh... yep - fits with current outsourcing rhetoric beautifully... perfectly scripted to the model... not about cost, all about effectiveness, we love our employees, wanted a good fit, but the lowest bidder (if there were bids) won...  So, how exactly will the new service provider be able to do everything more efficiently and effectively if they're hiring the same staff at the same salaries and benefits?... oh yeah, scalability of their top secret management processes to get rid of all the slacking-off and effort duplication that was previously going on... 

Next up: BMW Assist call center moves India or one of the BRICs :thumbup:

(oh, was "snarky" the wrong comment tone? Terribly sorry...)

Hey - not denying economic realities here... I'm sure BMW NA had good reasons for outsourcing...


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

archie253 said:


> uhhh huuh... yep - fits with current outsourcing rhetoric beautifully... perfectly scripted to the model... not about cost, all about effectiveness, we love our employees, wanted a good fit, but the lowest bidder (if there were bids) won...  So, how exactly will the new service provider be able to do everything more efficiently and effectively if they're hiring the same staff at the same salaries and benefits?... oh yeah, scalability of their top secret management processes to get rid of all the slacking-off and effort duplication that was previously going on...
> 
> Next up: BMW Assist call center moves India or one of the BRICs :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Nothing new. If you ran a poll, I bet 99% of the folks out there do not realize the X3 was not even made by BMW, but outsourced to another company.

BMW Assist simply uses regular cell network and the same person answering the phone at Assist could easily say Onstar for the next caller.

iDrive was all outsourced to various companies over the years. I think it ran on at least three O/S's. Lowest bidder I suppose. :dunno:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

archie253 said:


> Next up: BMW Assist call center moves India or one of the BRICs :thumbup:





NetSpySD said:


> BMW Assist simply uses regular cell network and the same person answering the phone at Assist could easily say Onstar for the next caller.


Well, at this point at least BMW Assist is handled by BMW at a response center in Irving, TX. I've actually been there. They did the Komen Ultimate Drive there a couple of years. It was nice, 'cause you didn't have to deal with dealership traffic and it's really close to a great hairpin turn.


----------



## archie253 (Feb 9, 2009)

NetSpySD said:


> Nothing new. If you ran a poll, I bet 99% of the folks out there do not realize the X3 was not even made by BMW, but outsourced to another company.


...agree - and I'm sure BMW originally outsourced the X3 to Magna to improve product quality and support their staff as well - not to reduce costs - which is why they're moving it back in-house to Spartanburg next year. That's gonna be one high-quality vehicle by the time all this is done!

Oh, wait, was there something about relative currency strengths and proximity to markets in there somewhere?

...Just advocating for truth in PR spin!


----------

